# New DecalGirl skins



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Has everyone seen all the new skins that they put up? There are some beautiful Peacock designs and one called Symphony of Grace that I just love!

http://www.decalgirl.com/category.view/Amazon-Kindle-2-Skins/1/30/0/0/0/1/1/0


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

kimbertay said:


> Has everyone seen all the new skins that they put up? There are some beautiful Peacock designs and one called Symphony of Grace that I just love!


I LOVE this one!


----------



## NitroStitch (Feb 13, 2009)

luvmy4brats said:


> I LOVE this one!


Me too!!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Oh my....I should just stay away from these threads and decalgirl...I dearly love my Nancy Drew skin, but I just saw this one for the first time and oh my I do love the front of it...


----------



## VictoriaP (Mar 1, 2009)

kimbertay said:


> Has everyone seen all the new skins that they put up? There are some beautiful Peacock designs and one called Symphony of Grace that I just love!
> 
> http://www.decalgirl.com/category.view/Amazon-Kindle-2-Skins/1/30/0/0/0/1/1/0


My vote goes here too! I think I just might do this one on my iPad!


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

Somebody stop me...
Empty nest:


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

Meemo said:


> Somebody stop me...
> Empty nest:


Not me. I'm loving your choices and I have a coupon to burn.


----------



## chefazn (Jul 12, 2010)

I love empty nest!


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm not usually into the REALLY bright and colorful skins, but this one is so pretty! It would go with just about any color cover I think.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

what's it called?


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

corkyb said:


> what's it called?


The one I just posted?

Fascination

http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/47443


----------



## Patrizia (Oct 29, 2008)

Of course new ones are up since I just placed an order two days ago.. Lol


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Yeah I have a coupon to burn but now I can't make up my mind.....so many pretty new ones that I love!!


----------



## fancynancy (Aug 9, 2009)

I love that first one, but can't find it on the website.  Do you know what it's called?
Have.coupon.must.use!


----------



## Kindled Spirit (Oct 27, 2008)

fancynancy said:


> I love that first one, but can't find it on the website. Do you know what it's called?
> Have.coupon.must.use!


It's called Peacock Sky

http://www.jdoqocy.com/click-3356897-10737197?url=http://www.decalgirl.com/item.view/47439


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

kimbertay said:


> Has everyone seen all the new skins that they put up? There are some beautiful Peacock designs and one called Symphony of Grace that I just love!


And oh by the way, I really like Symphony of Grace too - reminds me a bit of Disarray, which I've always liked. But this one is a bit "softer", prettier.
Symphony of Grace:









Disarray:


----------



## kimbertay (Sep 16, 2009)

Well I ended up ordering the Peacock Sky for my Kindle and my iPod! I can't wait to get them!


----------



## Pushka (Oct 30, 2009)

Patrizia said:


> Of course new ones are up since I just placed an order two days ago.. Lol


Yup, I havent done an order for months and made three purchases (one for an ipad though) last week. And now I love Fascination because as luvmy4brats said, it will go with any colour.

I think next time I want to update my decal, I will sneak something into my 'basket' so it thinks I have made a purchase, and then Decalgirl will add more in a couple of days time.


----------



## Sandra Edwards (May 10, 2010)

Meemo said:


> Oh my....I should just stay away from these threads and decalgirl...I dearly love my Nancy Drew skin, but I just saw this one for the first time and oh my I do love the front of it...


ooh, I like this one...I want it


----------



## DaisyMama (Feb 22, 2009)

Meemo and Sandra, that beach skin is the one I used my coupon to get!  It just came yesterday!


----------



## crca56 (Dec 20, 2008)

next question. how long til skins for k3?  not long i hope.


----------



## Kathy (Nov 5, 2008)

crca56 said:


> next question. how long til skins for k3? not long i hope.


I have the same question. I hope by the time the K3 ships. I love my skins.


----------



## luvmy4brats (Nov 9, 2008)

crca56 said:


> next question. how long til skins for k3? not long i hope.


DecalGirl normally gets the Kindle right along with everybody else. ;they don't get them ahead of time) They're usually pretty good at getting the designs up within a week or so.


----------



## Marisa14 (Jun 30, 2010)

Excellent! 
I love the first one,


----------

